# New culinary student looking for a knife bag...



## illuminatedchef (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello all, I'm a student at The Restaurant School at Walnut Hill College, majoring in baking/pastry arts. I recently received my equipment. I have all the equipment possible. But they gave us a dinky tool box, that barely fits everything. It's also one un-organized mess. By the way, I'm kinda OCD about being organized. 

My question is, which knife bag should I get? I went to Kitchen Kapers and saw that Wusthof makes a Knife Suitcase for 100 bucks...it's fairly nice, and has significantly larger volume than the tool box. 


Does anyone have any other recommendations?


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey I'm glad to see you made it over here from CH! I hope you find some help with your knife case. 

Dave


----------



## illuminatedchef (Sep 6, 2009)

CH? I'm not sure what that is....but The Restaurant School at Walnut Hill College is in Philadelphia. 


I bought a Husky tool box...because it's a lot bigger then the current tool box the school gave us students to use.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

I guess I had assumed you were the same student in this thread since you are attending the same school and joined Chef Talk the same day I suggested that poster come here. In either even best of luck with school! 

New culinary student, looking for a knife bag... - Cookware - Chowhound


----------



## illuminatedchef (Sep 6, 2009)

OH! CH stands for ChowHound....! Yeah, IllPastries was me...I didn't realize what you meant by that.

BTW, I bought that Wusthof bag, hated it, returned it, and bought a Husky Toolbox from Home Depot for 12 bucks.


----------



## seabeecook (Aug 23, 2008)

I purchased a Craftsman toolbox at Kmart last spring for my summer job. It worked great and held all my tools except knives. For knives I used an old canvas knife roll. I didn't need the knife roll once I was at work since I stored them on a magnetized knife bar. I used the toolbox to store separate my personal tools from those owned by the camp.

Here's a link to a picture of the toolbox.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm glad you got squared away. My box is very similar to what seabeecook is using.
Best of luck with school!


----------



## phillystopchef (Oct 8, 2009)

I go to TRS also but I'm in culinary. When I first went there I got tired of my tool box the first day I took it home. There's a place called Fante's Kitchen and it's on 1006 S. 9th street. They have knife bags that fit everything in your toolbox in it. Take your school id to get 10% off. The knife bag is like $70.


----------

